# Cpc exam tips please



## tsmith2007@lexcominc.net (Jun 15, 2012)

I took the cpc exam last week and was so upset when I found out this morning that i failed with a 68%. First I got lost on the way to the exam but made it in plenty of time...then everyone else there was retaking the test for the second time so I was super nervous.(now know to go a day ahead) I started at the first of the exam but realized I was losing time so went to the back of the exam and started there where it seemed to be easier questions. But the time was always ticking in my head I was so worried about running out of time. If anyone has any tips to help me make it through my second try I would greatly appreciate it. Thank You!!!


----------



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's my best advice:

First, make sure you have all of your ducks in a row BEFORE you go to your exam. Know exactly where you're going and visit the exam site before the day of the exam.

The night before lay out your clothes, make sure you eat something in the morning, and have snacks and something to drink for during the exam.

Important-> Don't make things harder for yourself on exam day!

Try to do little things like being organized beforehand so all you have to do is just show up and take the exam.

Remember: You almost passed the first time! Don't give up!

As for the being worried about the time, each question is worth the same amount of points. Answer the easy ones first and save the harder ones for later!


----------



## eweber16 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just took the exam last week as well, so I know how nervous you are/were.  As for tips, I agree with Katie.  Make sure you are as prepared as you can be the day/evening before.  Make sure you get up in plenty of time to have breakfast and know where you are going.

Another thing she said is also true: Answer the easy questions first.  To expand on that, I went through the test the first time and answered all questions that had words for answers.  Then, I went through the test another time and answered questions that were only a line or two, and had one code answers.  The final time I went through the test, I started at the beginning.  Or, you could do it by time: if it takes you longer than 5-10 secs to answer the question, move on to the next question.  \

Another thing I would advise you to do is RELAX the day before the test.  Don't have anything planned except for going to the test site/room.  Don't do any coding a day or two before the test; this will help you relax a little better. 

Good Luck!


----------



## amyp71 (Jun 15, 2012)

I also took my CPC exam last Saturday. I totally agree with the other comments posted as to having everything planned out the night before.
A couple other suggestions I have is call your proctor a couple days ahead. I called mine to find out exactly where to go and where the room location was. 
The day before the exam, I had taken off from work, so for myself that morning I took a practice exam (through the AAPC) and reviewed over my notes and the guidelines in my books. About 1pm that afternoon, I called it quits. I actually did some laundry and even washed my car.....just other things to take my mind off of the upcoming exam. 
On my way to the exam, I had some coffee, a small breakfast and some orange juice. I also once again reviewed over all the guidelines. 
Going into the exam I had a bottle of water and a roll of Mentos and while waiting for it to start, I did some deep breathing exercises. I also made a point to sit up front so my back was to everyone else in the room, that way I could not be distracted by any of the others. 
I too had also been advised to start at the back of the exam. I did not do this, and for my self I'm very glad I didn't. When the 30 minute warning of time was given, the back of the exam was where I was at. If there was any place in any section of the exam that I would have wanted to be "crunched" for time on, that was it. Most of those questions I did not have to guess on or look up, I just knew the answers. 
The only other advice I can give you is know your books. I have mine tabbed like crazy. I was able to just go straight to where I needed to just by looking off of my tabs. 
Hope this helps.....hang in there!


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Jun 16, 2012)

*hi*

we get nervous for any exam we give in our life... so its same with cpc....

So you have to use this pressure to pass the exam .......  as every body said try to relax a day before exam... and try to explain yourself that..... its a open book exam i dont have to memories any thing and i can pass easily so that will help you to build up the "confidence".. 
and confidence is very important for cpc.....     and as you solve easy question first you will get more confidence and satisfaction that ... up till now i have marked many right answers and this will give you more energy to go ahead..... 
sometimes like these psychologies helps a lot... cause i did the same...... 

so "ALL THE BEST"

and let us know how you did in exam...

Sumeet...


----------



## franngwe@yahoo.com (Jun 16, 2012)

*tips on passing*

any tips on how to study to pass the cpc??? is it best to take the certification study guide and keep doing the practice tests? i would appreciated tips.


----------



## Katie L. Malone (Jun 16, 2012)

Study tips for the CPC Exam:

The practice exams that AAPC offers are pretty much exactly what to expect when you take the CPC. Buy them. They will be a good investment in preparing for certification.

Tab your books, highlight, and mark. Read your guidelines and become familiar with where things are in your books.

Studying is only part of it. You need to prepare yourself mentally as well (this is probably just as important as the studying.)

The exam is part knowing how to code/part surviving the exam.

You can do it!


----------

